# Anderson Silva footage of Training in Aikido



## Tanaka (Jul 4, 2010)

In light of the recent thread of "bad rep on Aikido"

Well obviously Aikido is good enough that it has attracted the attention of the UFC middleweight Champion and Top p4p fighter Anderson Silva.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 4, 2010)

Anderson Silva sure likes publicity, no matter how he gets it.


----------



## K-man (Jul 5, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Well obviously Aikido is good enough that it has attracted the attention of the UFC middleweight Champion and Top p4p fighter Anderson Silva.


 And, you notice the use of atemi! That's why I train aikido. It supplements karate beautifully.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 5, 2010)

K-man said:


> And, you notice the use of atemi! That's why I train aikido. It supplements karate beautifully.


 

We use aikido in MMA as do quite a few others so it's no surprise to see a well known fighter training in it. After all it's not called Mixed Martial Arts for nothing!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 5, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> We use aikido in MMA as do quite a few others so it's no surprise to see a well known fighter training in it. After all it's not called Mixed Martial Arts for nothing!


 
I wish they shared your practicality on this side of the pond.

MMA here is considered to be a "mix" of only the "holy trinity" of boxing, Muay Thai and BJJ for the most part. 

(Actually no, catch wrestling shows up quite often too but you get the point)


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I wish they shared your practicality on this side of the pond.
> 
> MMA here is considered to be a "mix" of only the "holy trinity" of boxing, Muay Thai and BJJ for the most part.
> 
> (Actually no, catch wrestling shows up quite often too but you get the point)


 
Anything that works gets thrown in! people are always looking for things that give them an edge.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jul 5, 2010)

As much as people would like to see other arts represented, it boils down to Muay Thai, BJJ, Judo, wrestling (catch, Greco, etc.), some boxing - but it's primarily a grappling game for the most part.  If we see any other systems represented, it'd be a rare showing. Too bad really because I like to see something different when I watch.


Laura


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not all MMA goes to the ground, many fighters I know come from a TMA background...usually TKD or karate so you see good fights with a good mixture of techniques in. We don't have a big wrestling background so that tends to be lacking. One of my students currently in Afghan has found some Americans and Canadians to train with, he's showing them our techniques and he's picking up some wrestling. He'll pass that on when he gets back, fingers crossed and all being well.


----------



## K-man (Jul 6, 2010)

Chat Noir said:


> As much as people would like to see other arts represented, it boils down to Muay Thai, BJJ, Judo, wrestling (catch, Greco, etc.), some boxing - but it's primarily a grappling game for the most part.  If we see any other systems represented, it'd be a rare showing. Too bad really because I like to see something different when I watch.


Sorry to disagree.  Ignoring 'sport' karate, what part of MMA is not 'traditional karate'?
In karate we have punching, kicking, entering in to take control, locks, throws, strangles and chokes. We use elbows a lot, knees (especially to the legs), we punch and we kick.  Granted, traditional karate tends to avoid high kicks. Now before anybody says, yes but ... karate isn't really like that! All those techniques are in the traditional kata that go back hundreds of years. 
So my question is, why is karate not even included in your list of MAs represented in MMA?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 6, 2010)

K-man said:


> Sorry to disagree. Ignoring 'sport' karate, what part of MMA is not 'traditional karate'?
> In karate we have punching, kicking, entering in to take control, locks, throws, strangles and chokes. We use elbows a lot, knees (especially to the legs), we punch and we kick. Granted, traditional karate tends to avoid high kicks. Now before anybody says, yes but ... karate isn't really like that! All those techniques are in the traditional kata that go back hundreds of years.
> So my question is, why is karate not even included in your list of MAs represented in MMA?


 
He's right!
Too many people are doing karate or TKD 'lite' these days to recognise that karate is as good as it ever was, it's the people that have devalued it not that karate ( and I include TKD in this) has suddenly become useless.
All those moves *are* in karate kata including takedowns and much that Aikido people would recognise. I've seen little boxing in MMA as the stances tend to be restricting, good punches come from karate usually rather than MT. What MT tends to bring is the 'fighting' part of it, as a sport it's still full contact as opposed to the Olympic style sparring.


----------

